
Ask HN: Has Google Stopped Showing Page Rank to Public? - techaddict009
They had earlier declared they will not update page rank (may be they might do internally but will not show in public) but now even the old data has gone.
======
mdorazio
Yes, they've deliberately killed it [1]. Page Rank itself hasn't been that
useful for some time due to the fact that Google changes its algorithms
regularly to weight a multitude of different factors.

[1] [http://searchengineland.com/rip-google-pagerank-
retrospectiv...](http://searchengineland.com/rip-google-pagerank-
retrospective-244286)

